# Monkfish



## Robert Durrant (Nov 3, 2007)

Whilst watching BBC TV's Masterchef,Michel Roux Jnr.,cooked a classic French dish of monkfish livers three different ways.Apparently they are regarded as a delicase on the Continent.On Lowestoft trawlers these fish were always landed headless on the market and never the whole fish.Is this the same throughout the UK or are they landed whole?
If I remember correctly,in the 1960s they were auctioned on the market with the 'rough' fish (i.e.cod,haddock etc.)and never with the prime and flatfish.The majority went for the export market to Belgium and France.Obviously things have changed a lot since then.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Robert Durrant said:


> Whilst watching BBC TV's Masterchef,Michel Roux Jnr.,cooked a classic French dish of monkfish livers three different ways.Apparently they are regarded as a delicase on the Continent.On Lowestoft trawlers these fish were always landed headless on the market and never the whole fish.Is this the same throughout the UK or are they landed whole?
> If I remember correctly,in the 1960s they were auctioned on the market with the 'rough' fish (i.e.cod,haddock etc.)and never with the prime and flatfish.The majority went for the export market to Belgium and France.Obviously things have changed a lot since then.


Was working in Grimsby in 70's and the main fish wasn't much thought of but the tails were in demand by the fisherman and the trade..I was introduced to them by Peter 'the Marconi Man' who also had contacts for kippers.........

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Geoff, was Peter a red headed Scotsman by any chance?

John T


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

just tail only on the slab as they are so ugly! Very popular now and expensive certainly up amongst the prime fish. I believe years ago the tails were chopped up, breaded and sold as scampi. The French have eaten and loved them for years in there own right. It amazes me that still most of the fish landed on our shores is exported to the continent. I think we are learning now that there are species in our waters other than cod and haddock that are worth eating! A Portuguese friend swears that Pout Whiting is delicious.... I remain unconvinced.

Dave


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

Did a trip on the PD Morning Dawn beamer a few years back , the monks were tailed , livers kept , cheeks kept, heads kept and landed for crab bait , stomachs kept and used to make a fish sausage , that was early last decade , thik the livers were sold to a french company, not much to the cheeks but lovely eating


----------



## trawlermanpete (Jan 14, 2008)

the spanish liked them whole with the livers in regarded as a treat.....pete


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

wbeedie said:


> Did a trip on the PD Morning Dawn beamer a few years back , the monks were tailed , livers kept , cheeks kept, heads kept and landed for crab bait , stomachs kept and used to make a fish sausage , that was early last decade , thik the livers were sold to a french company, not much to the cheeks but lovely eating


No waste at all ; well done . 
Have tried the tail breaded and fried . A bit similar to scallops . Not as good however ; I like the small scallops raw .
Derek


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Monkfish absolutely delicious....... Wish I could afford it more often.
Stuart


----------



## graymay (Aug 2, 2007)

Worked on seine net boats when I left deep sea (latterly the Starwood A353)

Monks were landed gutted and whole (even though the tail was the only edible part really, although cheeks are now considered a delicacy)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

trotterdotpom said:


> Geoff, was Peter a red headed Scotsman by any chance?
> 
> John T


Certainly a very broad Scot,maybes Aberdeen....don't think he had much hair though at the end of the 1970's....he was well known/liked by the fishermen in Grimsby and got a few perks I would think.........we drank, as the whole of Immingham did, in the Lock Inn on the dock next to the Customs...

geoff


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes Lock Inn at Immingham John T. Wasnt that the pub where the Landlord murdered his wife or maybe vice versa ? Think I last visited on USS Brunswick (new build on trials ) back in early seventies,
Stuart


----------

